# Largemouth fishing



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

New to the area and love hitting the Largemouth pre spawn and spawn. BUT I don't have a boat down here yet unfortunately. Can anyone tell me some good places that I can possibly find largemouth? Even a body of water would help as I have been all over to small ponds and lakes but all the tactics I'm used to throwing out are not working down here. Anyone know of a place on Lake Conroe or elsewhere that you can rent boats? Anyone looking for a fishing partner to throw in gas money?! haha

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

The gars ate them all! No bass left because all of the bow fisherman shot the ones the gars didn't eat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Fayette?


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Bank fishing for bass is tough. Have you thought about getting a cheap, used kayak? I love mine and wouldn't even think about wasting money on an expensive bass boat. And you can catch lots of quality fish from a yak.








[/URL]


----------



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

lmgreeri said:


> Bank fishing for bass is tough. Have you thought about getting a cheap, used kayak? I love mine and wouldn't even think about wasting money on an expensive bass boat. And you can catch lots of quality fish from a yak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a hog there! I've been looking around at kayaks and that's what we used a lot up north. Money is just a little tight right now. Ironically I moved down here as a Machinist for the Gas/Oil Industry and a few months after moving down things went down.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Where do you live? I bass fish from the kayak as a side thing (usually I fish offshore) but maybe we can get together and chase some bass. I have 2 kayaks at the moment and will be getting a 3rd soon (upgrading the Pelican in the pic to a Hobbie). I could bring an extra one along for you.


----------



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

That's be great man! I'm in Kingwood but if the fish are calling a drive is nothing. Shoot me an email or something if you wanna go paddle.

[email protected]


----------



## hawaiian12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dang why cant I find a fishing partner like that. Welcome to Texas bubba hope yall can hook up and rip some lips.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

TanHner36 said:


> That's be great man! I'm in Kingwood but if the fish are calling a drive is nothing. Shoot me an email or something if you wanna go paddle.
> 
> [email protected]


Next time I'm out in the yak I will hit you up. Not sure when that will be though with offshore fishing firing up.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You could try walking the banks at stubblefield on the north end of lake Conroe. This time of year look out for snakes, and I have seen a gator or 2 up in some of the sloughs. You can also fish along the 1375 bridge, you have to park your car and walk but its not that far. The rip rap along the bridge can be good for LMBS. You can also fish the 1097 bridge its a long walk, the rip rap along the bridge can hold some nice bass. Good luck and post some pictures.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to Texas & 2Cool!
Just about anything that holds water in this region is likely to have some bass. Bayous & golf course hazards will usually produce from banks.
When I finally get my boat back on the water I'd be happy to get you out on Conroe, Raven, Livingston or the Trinity for bass.


----------

